# MF 245 Diff Lock location?



## hd883chopper (Nov 12, 2018)

Hey Folks,
Recently bought a older MF245 and for the life of me I can’t find the differential lock on this thing. My other tractors had a lever or a foot pedal on the right side but I don’t see one here. 
Is it possible it doesn’t have one? I would have thought all ag tractors would have at least a mechanical option to lock up in slick conditions. Any thoughts from the Massey experts out there?

thx, hd.


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Normally, the diff lock pedal is just behind your right heel as you are seated on the tractor.


----------



## hd883chopper (Nov 12, 2018)

EdF said:


> Normally, the diff lock pedal is just behind your right heel as you are seated on the tractor.


Thx EdF, yea that’s what I would have thought. My old IH diff lock was on the right as a heel kicker. I can’t seem to find this one anywhere. Did some of the older tractors not come with a diff lock? Seems weird for an ag tractor eh?


----------

